# Trading my LOOK for a Tarmac Comp...



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I am looking for some feedback on the Tarmac Comp. I currently ride a LOOK KG 281 but being the clydesdale that I am, I need something with more stiffness in the bottom bracket area. I love my LOOK but I am putting way too much stress on it when I climb, in and out of the saddle, and am getting ALOT of flex. I am willing to give up my full Ultegra 10 group for the Tarmac Comp with lesser components. I want this bike solely for the frame because components can be replaced as they wear out. The only thing I will switch out right away will be the wheels...I will be putting my Ksyrium's on it.

My LBS takes trade-ins and will be evaluating the trade-in value of my LOOK tomorrow. If they give me some decent numbers on my LOOK I will be buying the Tarmac.

I would like to hear what Tarmac owners (Pro and Comp) have to say about the bike. 

BTW...I am 6'1", 215 pounds with a muscular build, and I ride at least 20 miles per day each day of the week. I don't race but I like to ride fast and aggressive. This will be one of three bikes that I own and I ride them all equally. I have a Bianchi Pista that I ride as a single speed road bike, a Fuji Roubaix, and my LOOK KG281 that I will be trading in.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I made my decision and brought home my 2005 Tarmac Comp today. This bike is great!!!


----------



## LeadvilleBlues (May 24, 2003)

*Tarmac 4 Look..Yep !*



kevinmcdade said:


> I made my decision and brought home my 2005 Tarmac Comp today. This bike is great!!!


Kevin,
A year ago I joined the Specialized owners camp, and I'm very happy I did. I bought a Roubix Pro which I'm riding to this day, but I'm dying for a Sworks Tarmac. I looked at the Look frames before the purchase of my Roubix, I'm convinced I made the better choice. You Tarmac comp is a very sweet bike, I know because I just assembled one a few days ago at the LBS where I work, I happen to think it' has more sex appeal than your old Look, and you can always upgrade a few parts here and there. Good Choice !


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

LeadvilleBlues said:


> Kevin,
> A year ago I joined the Specialized owners camp, and I'm very happy I did. I bought a Roubix Pro which I'm riding to this day, but I'm dying for a Sworks Tarmac. I looked at the Look frames before the purchase of my Roubix, I'm convinced I made the better choice. You Tarmac comp is a very sweet bike, I know because I just assembled one a few days ago at the LBS where I work, I happen to think it' has more sex appeal than your old Look, and you can always upgrade a few parts here and there. Good Choice !


Thanks!!! The Roubaix Pro is a sweet ride too! The only thing on my bike that I was in question about was the Alex ALX-330 wheelset but they seem to be very solid. I am 6'1" and weigh 215 pounds and am considered to be a pretty powerful rider (clydesdale) and have not heard one single creek, squeak, or pop from the wheels. Normally when I hammer on a weak set of wheels, they let me know that they are struggling to handle the load by making some sort of sound especially when they are brand new. I do have a set of Ksyriums that will be sharing the load with the ALX-330's. I have no complaints with the Ultegra/105/FSA drivetrain components. I will upgrade and switch things out as they wear out. 

I wish I would have bought a Specialized bike a long time ago.


----------



## lilhoodlem (Dec 25, 2004)

*How stiff?*



kevinmcdade said:


> Thanks!!! The Roubaix Pro is a sweet ride too! The only thing on my bike that I was in question about was the Alex ALX-330 wheelset but they seem to be very solid. I am 6'1" and weigh 215 pounds and am considered to be a pretty powerful rider (clydesdale) and have not heard one single creek, squeak, or pop from the wheels. Normally when I hammer on a weak set of wheels, they let me know that they are struggling to handle the load by making some sort of sound especially when they are brand new. I do have a set of Ksyriums that will be sharing the load with the ALX-330's. I have no complaints with the Ultegra/105/FSA drivetrain components. I will upgrade and switch things out as they wear out.
> 
> I wish I would have bought a Specialized bike a long time ago.



How does the bike compare in stiffness and responsiveness to other bikes you ahve ridden. I just joined a Specialized grass roots team this year and have a Tarmac S-works on the way. I have an E5 S-works already but I'm dyin for my Tarmac to get here.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

The stiffness is incredible but it isn't that bounce you out of your saddle type stiffness. It is a stiffness that lets you know that your power is being transfered to the cranks and not through the frame. I can feel the difference the most when I am climbing. Between the frame, the carbon seatpost, and the carbon handlebars, all of the bad road vibration is absorbed but not to the point where you can't feel the road at all.

This bike is ALOT stiffer than my LOOK. It is also stiffer than the Giant TCR2 Composite and the Trek 5000. The Fuji Professional is about as stiff as the Tarmac but I didn't get a warm and fuzzy feeling from the Fuji dealer in the area. Their idea of fitting a bike was to stand you up over the top tube and have you lift the bike up till it touches your crotch...if there is 1-2 inches of clearance, the bike fits. 

Those were the only bikes I tested. I had a $2000 budget and all of those are in that range. I could have gotten a bike with better components but I would rather have the frame of my choice and upgrade the components as they wear out instead of buying a bike for the components and end up with a frame that is just okay.


----------



## MKSalazar (Oct 18, 2004)

kevinmcdade said:


> The stiffness is incredible but it isn't that bounce you out of your saddle type stiffness. It is a stiffness that lets you know that your power is being transfered to the cranks and not through the frame. I can feel the difference the most when I am climbing. Between the frame, the carbon seatpost, and the carbon handlebars, all of the bad road vibration is absorbed but not to the point where you can't feel the road at all.
> 
> This bike is ALOT stiffer than my LOOK. It is also stiffer than the Giant TCR2 Composite and the Trek 5000. The Fuji Professional is about as stiff as the Tarmac but I didn't get a warm and fuzzy feeling from the Fuji dealer in the area. Their idea of fitting a bike was to stand you up over the top tube and have you lift the bike up till it touches your crotch...if there is 1-2 inches of clearance, the bike fits.
> 
> Those were the only bikes I tested. I had a $2000 budget and all of those are in that range. I could have gotten a bike with better components but I would rather have the frame of my choice and upgrade the components as they wear out instead of buying a bike for the components and end up with a frame that is just okay.


do you know how much the tarmac comp weighs? the bikes i am thinking about right now are the tarmac comp, tarmac pro, cannondale r1000, r5000, and trek 2300.. i'm totaly stuck right now.. are the components on the tarmac comp convertable to 10 speed? im thinking i'd have to change the 105 cassette and FD to get it to ultegra 10 spd.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

MKSalazar said:


> do you know how much the tarmac comp weighs? the bikes i am thinking about right now are the tarmac comp, tarmac pro, cannondale r1000, r5000, and trek 2300.. i'm totaly stuck right now.. are the components on the tarmac comp convertable to 10 speed? im thinking i'd have to change the 105 cassette and FD to get it to ultegra 10 spd.


With my Look A3.1 pedals, CatEye CD300DW, and two CF cages, mine weighed in at 19 pounds on the LBS scale. I'm not a weight weenie and could care less about riding a 15 pound bike. If you are looking for the lightest bike you can get, this is not the one. If you are looking for a bike with a great frameset that is smooth and fast, the Tarmac Comp will fit the bill. My LOOK KG281 that I traded in for this bike was lighter and was also equipped with Ultegra 10 components. I am so much faster on this bike. I have knocked 8 minutes off of my 20 mile time!!! 

If you are looking to start upgrading immediately, I would just get a bike that is equipped the way you want it which will be less expensive in the long run. I prefer to buy a bike with the best frame, fork, and wheelset that I can afford. The frame is what makes a bike, not the components. Components can be upgraded with time as they wear out; the frame is the heart of the bike build.

If you wanted to upgrade the Tarmac Comp to Ultegra 10, it would be rather expensive because you would need to get new shifters, chain, and cassette. I think an upgrade kit can be had for ~$530. I have had no problems or shifting issues with my Ultegra/105 components that came on my bike. I am going to ride the hell out of it this season then upgrade to all Campy Record next season.

I hope this info helps.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

MKSalazar said:


> do you know how much the tarmac comp weighs? the bikes i am thinking about right now are the tarmac comp, tarmac pro, cannondale r1000, r5000, and trek 2300.. i'm totaly stuck right now.. are the components on the tarmac comp convertable to 10 speed? im thinking i'd have to change the 105 cassette and FD to get it to ultegra 10 spd.


Get the pro,its red and its spec's are great. For weight,i held the Pro and a Roubaix Comp the the Comp seemed lighter. LBS told me the Tarmac was geared abit more towards racing vs the Roubaix Comp,not that the Comp wasnt. Best bang for the buck might be the Giant TCR2,check it out.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

shokhead1 said:


> Best bang for the buck might be the Giant TCR2,check it out.


I test rode the Giant TCR2 and it's ride quality wasn't even close to the Tarmac Comp, Roubaix Comp, Trek 5000, or Fuji Professional. It was kind of blah


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

kevinmcdade said:


> I test rode the Giant TCR2 and it's ride quality wasn't even close to the Tarmac Comp, Roubaix Comp, Trek 5000, or Fuji Professional. It was kind of blah


 Just say a Fuji Pro at performance for 3K,sweet.


----------



## dzdconfusd (Feb 15, 2005)

MKSalazar said:


> do you know how much the tarmac comp weighs? the bikes i am thinking about right now are the tarmac comp, tarmac pro, cannondale r1000, r5000, and trek 2300.. i'm totaly stuck right now.. are the components on the tarmac comp convertable to 10 speed? im thinking i'd have to change the 105 cassette and FD to get it to ultegra 10 spd.


My 56cm Tarmac Pro tipped the scales at 17 lbs even out of the box. No pedals, cages or cpu.


----------

